# Nice video I found involving CIS adjusting



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

Saw this on youtube just browsing around. Gives me a too found confidence to tune my car myself 



Here's one more. This is more about testing and hooking the pressure gauge up


----------



## bajamike (Nov 5, 2010)

Great videos, thanks for posting them. 

Mike


----------

